# Electric spreader & zero turn



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I need to add a couple things to my tool shed to round out my equipment.

I have a very challenging property that has some hills which makes pushing a 80-100# spreader just not in the cards and I also need a rotary mower to rough cut a portion. I am probably going with either a Scag Tiger cat or cheetah or possibly a ExMark Lazer.

With all that being said, I need an electric spreader. I have seen the JRCO, Spyker and Lesco Truckster. Lesco truckster seems to have motor problems. Does anyone have any real world experience that can make a solid recommendation.

I have all of the pieces to make a 35 gallon boom sprayer for all liquid applications which will also get sprayed on the zero turn. 
Phil


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have no advice, but anxious to see what you decide. &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Have you thought about looking for a used Permagreen? that would likely be able to spread and spray your challenging property with one piece of equipment.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Or simply a tow behind broadcast spreader, like the Agrifab unit?
Its a bit cheaper to get into. 
Really intrigued by the electric spreader idea though.


----------



## NCLTulsa (Sep 26, 2019)

I used a Spyker on the front of one of my Scag Vride for about 2 years. It worked great and never once had a problem. I just purchased a ferris venture ride on sprayer/spreader rig, the only downside for me was because I do turf maintenance commercially I had to remove the spreader or sprayer each account to switch application.

However it was a great investment and beat the heck out of picking a spreader for the multiple acre properties I manage.


----------



## NCLTulsa (Sep 26, 2019)

I second the suggestions of looking for a used permagreen or ground logic. Check Craigslist or FB market place. We have a few around out parts going for just a few grand.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I had looked at getting a dedicated unit but I really need to buy a 60" rotary mower for my rough cut areas which would mean I would need to buy 2 pieces of equipment which is not ideal because we are busting at the seams as we speak. This is only for my property no commercial use. Technically could you leave a spyker or JRCO spreader on all the time if needed?

In a perfect world I would buy another Scag zero turn, slap a JRCO spreader on it for granular and then make an attachment for a 35 gallon 80" boom sprayer.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Starting the planning stage.
80" boom


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Trying to figure out the frame design, should be fairly straight forward.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

3/4" feed line
1/2" pressure side
Looking at doing the nozzles possibly 15 / 17 / 18" high but angle them forward to get your 20" spray width.


----------

